

Tom Perkins: The war on the 1% [video] - rdl
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2014/02/13/tom-perkins-interview/

======
sounds
"San Francisco doesn't like the experience of becoming a suburb of Silicon
Valley. ... Because the people in Silicon Valley are living in San Francisco,
more and more and more, and this is a trend that will continue. ...

"But the effect of that has been to drive up rents about 30%. ... That's
inevitable." \- Tom Perkins

I could reply to Perkins' statements but I'll just leave his own words there.

------
rdl
The presentation starts about 15 minutes in -- it was a live thing at the
Commonwealth Club.

~~~
sounds
It may be easier on a mobile device to try:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYHiOc3TXNU](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYHiOc3TXNU)

(This is the video embedded in the CNN article.)

